# AF/INTERNAL - erosion on cervix



## em75

Hiya

Help!  Had 1st iui today, which during the nurse asked if i had recently had a smear test.  I am due soon but she said that my cervix has erosion?  She was quite keen for me to have a smear asap saying if iui fails to book one for next month mid cycle.

This has sent me into mild panic about what she was implying and should i fall pregnant this tx can i still have a smear done.

Thanks Emma


----------



## babyblu

Hi,

Don't panic, but make aure you get a smear test done asap.

Ive just had one, its a wonder this was'nt picked up before your IUI.

good luck juliex


----------



## suzy

Hi Em,

An "erosion" on the cervix is a  normal change and is now called an ectropian ( it was called an erosion because it looks like one, but it isnt actually an "erosion" and is very anxiety provoking for women who are told they have an erosion, so they changed the name) 

All it is, is when some of the inner cells of the cervix roll out onto the outer surface, and can happen normally at various times of the month and also when you are on the contraceptive pill. The ectropian looks redder than the normal pink cervix and can sometimes cause bleeding after the smear or after sex, but apart from that it should be considered normal ( I have one as well).

I hope this helps,

Suzy


----------



## em75

Thanks Suzy and Julie  

Yes it has helped, youv'e put my mind at rest.  I will however book a scan for after my 2ww

Cheers
Emma


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Em

We met in chat the other evening  

Not sure if u remember me though

I think that cervical erosion is quite common

I have one and it was picked up at a smear

Strange enough the nurse told me oh u have a cervical erosion, i was really shocked and quite worried, but she assured me that its quite common with women of child bearing age.

Hope this helps

Emilyxx


----------

